# PowerMac G5 et alimentation



## Azzedine (22 Avril 2014)

Bonjour,
J'ai un boitier de G5 avec son alim (et le reste démonté fonctionnel sauf carte graphique) que je voudrais transformer en coffret de chantier.
J'ai tout le matos pour mais je voudrais ajouter deux petites choses pour le fun remettre une alimentation 5V sur les USB pour permettre la charge de téléphones prtables par exemple (on parle juste des deux connections d'alimentation, pas du bus de données bien sure, et rendre fonctionnel le bouton d'allumage (avec sa led) mais il me semble que l'alim ne fournit du courant que si on la branche comme il faut etc. donc j'aimerais savoir comment brancher cette alimentation correctement (partie commande bien sure puisque la puissance c'est OK c'est juste une fiche IEC) et la faire démarrer pour fournir les différentes tensions correctement? Doit on brancher une masse particulière avec chaque potentiel ou est-ce "ouvert"? Je pose ces questions car je connais un peu les principes masi n'ai pas assez de connaissances pour maitriser le sujet comme il faut.
Merci d'avance.
PS : si ça intéresse quelqu'un les pièces restantes (tout sauf boitier et alim) en échange du coup de main pour adapter le tout je suis partant.


----------



## gillyns (4 Mai 2014)

va voir ce sujet, il explique exactement comment faire pour transformer un powermac g5 en boitier pc (hackintosh)

j'ai fais ça avec le mien et j'ai réussit a brancher le bouton power, la led, l'usb (mais le firewire je ne l'ai pas fait parce qu'en avoir un a l'arrière est déjà suffisant pour moi) a l'aide de schémas dans le lien que je t'ai donné.

si je comprend bien tu veux avoir avoir des usb constamment branchés au courant pour charger ton téléphone... Tout d'abord tu comptes utiliser l'alimentation d'origine pour alimenter ton nouvel ordinateur ?
ton alim doit tourner pour fournir du courant, et pour ça tout ton ordinateur doit tourner aussi :/ ce que tu peux envisager par contre c'est de démonter l'alim et de piquer un fil + et - qui vient de la source 220V, faire sortir ces 2 petits câbles supplémentaires vers l'intérieur du boitier (extérieur de l'alim) et brancher un chargeur usb comme celui ci

si jamais j'ai mal compris et que tu ne veux pas en faire un nouvel ordinateur, juste brancher l'alim d'origine pour utiliser des ports usb 5V, alors regarde ce lien pour ponter l'alim. après tu connecte simplement le + et - d'un usb que tu fixe sur la tour...

mes 3 liens (si tu n'arrives pas a cliquer) :
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/topic/4525-discussion-fit-a-pc-in-a-g5-powermac-enclosure/page-50
http://img.focalprice.com/860x666/CC/CC0210/CC0210W-3.jpg
http://www.adnpc.net/articles/54-de...sans-carte-mere/1-la-jonction-des-2-pins.html


----------



## Azzedine (4 Mai 2014)

gillyns a dit:


> si je comprend bien tu veux avoir avoir des usb constamment branchés au courant pour charger ton téléphone... Tout d'abord tu comptes utiliser l'alimentation d'origine pour alimenter ton nouvel ordinateur ?
> ton alim doit tourner pour fournir du courant, et pour ça tout ton ordinateur doit tourner aussi :/ ce que tu peux envisager par contre c'est de démonter l'alim et de piquer un fil + et - qui vient de la source 220V, faire sortir ces 2 petits câbles supplémentaires vers l'intérieur du boitier (extérieur de l'alim) et brancher un chargeur usb comme celui ci
> 
> si jamais j'ai mal compris et que tu ne veux pas en faire un nouvel ordinateur, juste brancher l'alim d'origine pour utiliser des ports usb 5V, alors regarde ce lien pour ponter l'alim. après tu connecte simplement le + et - d'un usb que tu fixe sur la tour...



Bonsoir,
Tout d'abord merci de ta réponse. Entre temps j'ai trouvé un début de réponse.
Pour commencer effectivement ce n'est pas un nouveau PC que je veux y faire mais un coffret de chantier, autrement dit un machin qui ressemble à ça mais dans un boitier de PM G5:





J'ai des DJ, des inter-diff et je peux avoir les prises à tarif intéressant. Pour ce qui est des prises je compte mettre des ordinaires mais en gamme celiane (plus beau), je garderais tout de même une P17 (des prises spéciales avec toutes les bornes en femelle pour brancher un nouveau coffret par exemple) mais en monophasé (sur la photo on voit une P17 mais triphasée vu qu'elle est rouge, la mienne sera bleue) l'intérêt est de pouvoir mettre une prise 32A pour ne pas limiter le coffret suivant à 16A. Pour le reste donc il faudrait que la borne 14 du bornier P1 (donc le fil vert) soit à la masse, ce qui allume le mac.

Maintenant mes interrogations : Je voulais qu'en appuyant sur le bouton l'alim se déclenche pour que les USB reliés (uniquement avec le rouge et le noir pour l'alim) soient à 5V, je voudrais aussi que la LED s'allume pour qu'on sache que l'alim est en marche (un chantier c'est bruyant donc on peux ne pas entendre les ventilos de l'alim) et je voulais qu'au nouvel appuie sur le bouton l'alim s'éteigne (les prises resteraient sous tension mais pas les USB).
J'ai pensé mettre un télérupteur, le vert relié aux bornes A1 et 1, A2 relié au + du bouton et les bornes 2 et le commun du bouton et led sur un noir de l'alim.

Donc mes interrogations :
- Quelle tension mettre au + de la led pour qu'elle s'allume sans griller?
- N'y a t'il pas une solution moins onéreuse qu'un télérupteur à 19?
- Ou trouver des connecteurs à sertir qu'on puisse brancher aux connecteurs de l'alim (en France bien sûre) car chez Conrad je n'ai pas trouvé (peut être mal cherché) et vu que je ne veux pas en commander 100 d'un coup je n'ai même pas cherché sur Radiospares (et je ne connais rien d'autre).

En prime le petit plus bonus grâce à cette alim : je peux me réserver la possibilité d'utiliser le +25V pour les mettre sur une prise P17 très basse tension comme ça existe (en blanc pour du 20/50V CC).


----------

